# SAMBA starts with error

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

This is from the console output:

```

localhost igor # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ] 

* samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ !! ]

```

Here is the log.nmbd:

```

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(727)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/debug.c:debug_dump_status(368)

  INFO: Current debug levels:

    all: True/5

    tdb: False/0

    printdrivers: False/0

    lanman: False/0

    smb: False/0

    rpc_parse: False/0

    rpc_srv: False/0

    rpc_cli: False/0

    passdb: False/0

    sam: False/0

    auth: False/0

    winbind: False/0

    vfs: False/0

    idmap: False/0

    quota: False/0

    acls: False/0

    locking: False/0

    msdfs: False/0

  doing parameter guest ok = yes

  doing parameter vfs object = vscan-clamav

  doing parameter vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] param/loadparm.c:lp_load(4230)

  pm_process() returned Yes

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS-2LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS-2LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-16LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-16LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS-2BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS-2BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-16BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-16BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF8

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF8

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-8

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-8

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset ASCII

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset ASCII

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset 646

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset 646

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset ISO-8859-1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset ISO-8859-1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS2-HEX

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS2-HEX

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:reload_nmbd_services(298)

  services not loaded

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util.c:init_names(260)

  Netbios name list:-

  my_netbios_names[0]="LOCALHOST"

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(751)

  Becoming a daemon.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/tallocmsg.c:register_msg_pool_usage(61)

  Registered MSG_REQ_POOL_USAGE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/dmallocmsg.c:register_dmalloc_msgs(71)

  Registered MSG_REQ_DMALLOC_MARK and LOG_CHANGED

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] lib/time.c:TimeInit(142)

  TimeInit: Serverzone is 25200

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(789)

  Opening sockets 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_NODELAY.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPCNT.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPIDLE.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPINTVL.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_NODELAY.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPCNT.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPIDLE.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPINTVL.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:open_sockets(648)

  open_sockets: Broadcast sockets opened.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=x.x.x.x bcast=x.x.x.x nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_NODELAY.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPCNT.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPIDLE.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPINTVL.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_NODELAY.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPCNT.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPIDLE.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(204)

  Could not test socket option TCP_KEEPINTVL.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 105472

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(206)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:x.x.x.x Broadcast address:x.x.x.x Subnet mask:255.255.255.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:create_subnets(242)

  create_subnets: Ignoring loopback interface.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:UNICAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] libsmb/namequery.c:getlmhostsent(606)

  getlmhostsent: lmhost entry: 127.0.0.1 localhost 

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<00> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<20> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(808)

  Loaded hosts file /etc/samba/lmhosts

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:create_workgroup_on_subnet(197)

  create_workgroup_on_subnet: creating group MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:initiate_name_register_packet(334)

  initiate_name_register_packet: sending registration for name LOCALHOST<20> (bcast=Yes) to IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 68 to (x.x.x.x) on port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:add_response_record(42)

  add_response_record: adding response record id:15502 to subnet x.x.x.x. num_records:1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:initiate_name_register_packet(334)

  initiate_name_register_packet: sending registration for name LOCALHOST<03> (bcast=Yes) to IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 68 to (x.x.x.x) on port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:add_response_record(42)

  add_response_record: adding response record id:15503 to subnet x.x.x.x. num_records:2

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:initiate_name_register_packet(334)

  initiate_name_register_packet: sending registration for name LOCALHOST<00> (bcast=Yes) to IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 68 to (x.x.x.x) on port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:add_response_record(42)

  add_response_record: adding response record id:15504 to subnet x.x.x.x. num_records:3

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:initiate_name_register_packet(334)

  initiate_name_register_packet: sending registration for name MSHOME<00> (bcast=Yes) to IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 68 to (x.x.x.x) on port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:add_response_record(42)

  add_response_record: adding response record id:15505 to subnet x.x.x.x. num_records:4

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:initiate_name_register_packet(334)

  initiate_name_register_packet: sending registration for name MSHOME<1e> (bcast=Yes) to IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 68 to (x.x.x.x) on port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:add_response_record(42)

  add_response_record: adding response record id:15506 to subnet x.x.x.x. num_records:5

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:create_server_on_workgroup(159)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry LOCALHOST of type 40019a03 (Samba Server 3.0.22) on workgroup MSHOME.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:initiate_myworkgroup_startup(267)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry LOCALHOST on subnet x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<03> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name MSHOME<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags=80 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name MSHOME<1e> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags=80 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP x.x.x.x ttl=0 nb_flags= 0 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 68 from (x.x.x.x) port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:find_workgroup_on_subnet(173)

  find_workgroup_on_subnet: workgroup search for MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x: found.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type 19a03 for host LOCALHOST on subnet x.x.x.x for workgroup MSHOME

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:send_mailslot(1917)

  send_mailslot: Sending to mailslot \MAILSLOT\BROWSE from LOCALHOST<00> IP x.x.x.x to MSHOME<1d> IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:debug_browse_data(100)

  debug_browse_data():

    0 char ..`...LOCALHOST. hex 01 00 60 ea 00 00 4c 4f 43 41 4c 48 4f 53 54 00

   10 char ..............U. hex 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 09 03 9a 01 00 0f 01 55 aa

   20 char Samba Server 3.0 hex 53 61 6d 62 61 20 53 65 72 76 65 72 20 33 2e 30

   30 char .22.             hex 2e 32 32 00

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 220 to (x.x.x.x) on port 138

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 68 from (x.x.x.x) port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 220 from (x.x.x.x) port 138

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:find_workgroup_on_subnet(173)

  find_workgroup_on_subnet: workgroup search for MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x: found.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 68 from (x.x.x.x) port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:find_workgroup_on_subnet(173)

  find_workgroup_on_subnet: workgroup search for MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x: found.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 68 from (x.x.x.x) port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:find_workgroup_on_subnet(173)

  find_workgroup_on_subnet: workgroup search for MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x: found.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:read_packet(755)

  Received a packet of len 68 from (x.x.x.x) port 137

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:find_workgroup_on_subnet(173)

  find_workgroup_on_subnet: workgroup search for MSHOME on subnet x.x.x.x: found.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(58)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type. 0 for host LOCALHOST on subnet x.x.x.x for workgroup MSHOME

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:send_mailslot(1917)

  send_mailslot: Sending to mailslot \MAILSLOT\BROWSE from LOCALHOST<00> IP x.x.x.x to MSHOME<1d> IP x.x.x.x

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 4] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:debug_browse_data(100)

  debug_browse_data():

    0 char ......LOCALHOST. hex 01 00 00 00 00 00 4c 4f 43 41 4c 48 4f 53 54 00

   10 char ..............U. hex 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 09 00 00 00 00 0f 01 55 aa

   20 char Samba Server 3.0 hex 53 61 6d 62 61 20 53 65 72 76 65 72 20 33 2e 30

   30 char .22.             hex 2e 32 32 00

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(777)

  Sending a packet of len 220 to (x.x.x.x) on port 138

```

Thank you.

----------

## magic919

What about samba conf?  Samba log?  Output of testparm?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

/etc/samba/smb.conf

[Global]

workgroup=MSHOME

server string=Samba Server %v

log file=/var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size=50

socket options=TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=9182 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces=lo eth0

bind interfaces only=yes

hosts allow=127.0.0.1

hosts deny=0.0.0.0/0

security=share

guest account=samba

log level=5

guest ok=yes

vfs object=vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file=/etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[public]

comment=Public Files

browseable=yes

public=yes

create mode=0766

guest ok=yes

path=/home/samba/public

localhost igor # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        workgroup = MSHOME

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        guest account = samba

        log level = 5

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=9182 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        vscan-clamav:config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

        vfs objects = vscan-clamav

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0766

localhost igor #

/var/log/samba/log.smbd

[2006/09/27 00:43:48, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/27 00:43:48, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2006/09/27 00:43:48, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2006/09/27 00:43:48, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(876)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2006/09/27 00:43:48, 0] smbd/server.c:main(829)

  ERROR: failed to setup guest info.

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/debug.c:debug_dump_status(368)

  INFO: Current debug levels:

    all: True/5

    tdb: False/0

    printdrivers: False/0

    lanman: False/0

    smb: False/0

    rpc_parse: False/0

    rpc_srv: False/0

    rpc_cli: False/0

    passdb: False/0

    sam: False/0

    auth: False/0

    winbind: False/0

    vfs: False/0

    idmap: False/0

    quota: False/0

    acls: False/0

    locking: False/0

    msdfs: False/0

  doing parameter guest ok = yes

  doing parameter vfs object = vscan-clamav

  doing parameter vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 2] param/loadparm.c:do_section(3671)

  Processing section "[public]"

  doing parameter comment = Public Files

  doing parameter browseable = yes

  doing parameter public = yes

  doing parameter create mode = 0766

  doing parameter guest ok = yes

  doing parameter path = /home/samba/public

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 4] param/loadparm.c:lp_load(4230)

  pm_process() returned Yes

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_ipc(2580)

  adding IPC service

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_ipc(2580)

  adding IPC service

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS-2LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS-2LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-16LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-16LE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS-2BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS-2BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-16BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-16BE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF8

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF8

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UTF-8

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UTF-8

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset ASCII

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset ASCII

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset 646

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset 646

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset ISO-8859-1

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset ISO-8859-1

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(103)

  Attempting to register new charset UCS2-HEX

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/iconv.c:smb_register_charset(111)

  Registered charset UCS2-HEX

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:51, 5] lib/charcnv.c:charset_name(81)

  Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=x.x.x.x bcast=x.x.x.x nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] lib/util.c:init_names(260)

  Netbios name list:-

  my_netbios_names[0]="LOCALHOST"

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(433)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(454)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_context_list(950)

  Trying to load: smbpasswd

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend smbpasswd

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'smbpasswd'

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend tdbsam

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'tdbsam'

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend guest

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'guest'

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(822)

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match smbpasswd (smbpasswd)

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(843)

  Found pdb backend smbpasswd

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(846)

  pdb backend smbpasswd has a valid init

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(822)

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match guest (guest)

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(843)

  Found pdb backend guest

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(846)

  pdb backend guest has a valid init

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] passdb/pdb_smbpasswd.c:getsmbfilepwent(539)

  getsmbfilepwent: end of file reached.

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(876)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 5] auth/auth_util.c:free_server_info(1511)

  attempting to free (and zero) a server_info structure

[2006/09/27 01:10:52, 0] smbd/server.c:main(829)

  ERROR: failed to setup guest info.

```

Thank you.

----------

## magic919

There's your error.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
> 
> 

 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, magic919.

Does this mean that I have to create a password for the user 'samba'?

Thank you.

----------

## magic919

I think I'd be tempted to change guest account mapping to smbguest rather than user samba.  Then make sure you have that user and a password, yes.

----------

